

Samsung I'm tired of waiting... - vegasbrianc
http://brianchristner.io/im-tired-waiting-samsung/

======
byoung2
_Once my contract is up I am moving back to a manufacture like Apple or a
Google Nexus device that can continue supporting their device and doesn’t
leave me out in the dark._

One thing to remember is that Samsung makes money by selling you new devices,
preferably every year or two. Therefore, instead of working on updates to
software for existing phones, they focus on designing the latest and greatest
new phones.

Apple and Google make money from ongoing use of devices (ads, app sales,
etc.), so it is in their best interest to keep the platform fresh so you don't
switch to a different OS where they won't make money from you. It's a lot
easier for them to keep a handful of devices up-to-date than it is for Samsung
to keep 100 updated.

~~~
vegasbrianc
I totally agree and see your point. It is personal preference in the end. But
I would really appreciate some manufacture support.

